# to chase shadows



## hirondelled'hiver

_They will be chasin shadows for months._ 

On parle de flics qui courent après des terroristes qui ont toujours une longueur d'avance. 
On a une expression pour ça, mais je n'arrive pas à mettre la souris dessus. Ce n'est pas "courir après des moulins à vents".... 
Ca pourrait être: _poursuivre des chimères_... mais il me semble qu'on a une autre expression. 
Puis c'est du langage de flic, plus basique.

Genre:_ ils vont courir après du vent? _


----------



## Itisi

Essayer d'attraper le vent' ?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

While waiting for Fr natives: Maybe "Ils lâchent la proie pour l'ombre"? Or "Ils prennent des vessies pour des lanternes?"


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Maybe "Ils lâchent la proie pour l'ombre"? Or "Ils prennent des vessies pour des lanternes?"



Non parce que l'idée c'est juste qu'ils courent après quelque chose qui ne fait que leur échapper (donc des fantômes). pas qu'ils se trompent de cible. 
J'avais pensé aussi "aux moulins à vent"... mais on ne court pas contre des moulins à vent, on se bat contre. 
"Se battre contre des moulins à vent" pourrait être l'idée dans la mesure où ils déploient des moyens pour coincer des terroristes qui leur échappent toujours, mais c'est un glissement de sens, ça ne veut pas dire tout à fait la même chose. 

Ou juste: _ils leur courent après pour rien_ ?

_Courir après un lièvre qui va trop vite pour eux?_


----------



## PlanC

_une aiguille dans une_ botte de _foin.
__attraper des mouches avec des baguettes.
Chasser un spectre. 
?!
Translatred from arabic
essayer d'attraper son reflet dans le miroir.
chercher le miel dans le cul d'une cigale.
choper du vent avec une passoire._


----------



## archijacq

l'expression usuelle est : courir après des ombres


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Yes, I see the difference; thanks for the corrections. I guess I hadn't read the original closely enough, sorry.


----------



## Saints22

isaney said:


> On a une expression pour ça, mais je n'arrive pas à mettre la souris dessus. Ce n'est pas "courir après des moulins à vents"....
> Ca pourrait être: _poursuivre des chimères_... mais il me semble qu'on a une autre expression.



Cette expression que tu cherche, est-ce que c'est "Go on a Snipe hunt", "Go on a wild goose chase", "Faire la chasse au Bahu?" - 
les 3 ne veulent pas dire la même chose mais ce sont les seules expressions avec hunt/chasse qui me viennent à l'esprit


En passant j'aurais traduit Chasing shadows par une métaphore qui exprime un travail lent, frustrant et quasi inutile plutôt que l'idée d'une chasse.
_Ils vont devoir se farcir des mois d'enquêtes
OR 
Ils vont se farcir des mois de fausses pistes pour rien

_Hope it helps


----------



## Itisi

archijacq said:


> l'expression usuelle est : courir après des ombres


Pourquoi chercher plus loin !


----------



## Saints22

Itisi said:


> Pourquoi chercher plus loin !


Hello Itisi, 

je cherche plus loin parce que la moitié francophone de mes oreilles s'insurge contre cette traduction littérale  et aussi parce que je n'ai jamais vu un natif utiliser cette expression. 

Mais bon je ne suis pas un natif, T_T alors si un Français voudrait bien confirmer que la police française s'exprime ainsi, j'accepterai le verdict.


----------



## Itisi

Saints22 said:


> si un Français voudrait bien confirmer que la police française s'exprime ainsi


Et un américain pour la police américaine, alors !


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

PS, isaney, Don't forget the apostrophe in " chasin' "!.


----------



## Coquecigrue

Je ne confirme rien du tout et je ne m'exprime ni au nom de la police française, ni des Français de souche, de bateau-mouche et d'escarmouche, mais personnellement je dirais "poursuivre des fantômes" plutôt que des ombres ou des chimères dans un tel dialogue. "Ombres" me semble un peu trop soutenu.

(et je pense que l'idée de la chasse, de la poursuite vaine, est bien sûr à conserver. Ça n'a rien d'un calque)


----------



## Kajeetah

Je ne sais pas trop, avec "fantômes" il y a l'idée qu'ils n'existent pas, alors qu'avec "shadows" il y a l'idée qu'ils sont déjà loin et que les flics n'ont aucune prise sur eux. En mettant "traquer" ça atténue un peu le côté soutenu de "ombres", non?

C'est leurs ombres qu'ils vont traquer pendant des mois
Ils vont traquer leurs ombres encore longtemps

J'aime bien l'image de "courir après le vent" mais ça fait plus sujet de métaphysique.


----------



## Dr Ralph

Coquecigrue said:


> Je ne confirme rien du tout et je ne m'exprime ni au nom de la police française, ni des Français de souche, de bateau-mouche et d'escarmouche, mais personnellement je dirais "poursuivre des fantômes" plutôt que des ombres ou des chimères dans un tel dialogue. "Ombres" me semble un peu trop soutenu.
> 
> (*et je pense que l'idée de la chasse, de la poursuite vaine, est bien sûr à conserver.* Ça n'a rien d'un calque)



En gardant cette idée de chasse, on peut _battre la campagne_, ce qui exprime l'idée de chasse infructueuse.


----------



## Nicomon

On me corrigera si je me trompe, mais je crois que_  poursuivre des chimères_ se traduirait plutôt par_  chasing rainbows. _

Je connaissais les expressions _courir après une /son ombre _(au singulier, donc) = tenter d'atteindre un objectif irréalisable / chercher à atteindre l'impossible. 
 Si on l'ajoute à la suggestion d'Itisi, on obtient ce proverbe : Attraper le vent et courir après une ombre

Dans le contexte d'isaney (bonjour ) j'aurais dit à peu près comme Coquecigrue : *pourchasser des fantômes. 
*
Ou en suivant l'idée de « vent », peut-être : *courir après / traquer des courants d'airs ? 
* Parce que ces terroristes se déguisent en courants d'air, quoi.  

*Ajout : * Je ne connaissais pas l'expression, mais je crois bien que Saints22 voulait écrire  « *d*ahu »  plutôt que  « Bahu ». 





> Animal imaginaire à l'affût duquel on poste une personne crédule dont on veut se moquer. La chasse au dahu.


----------



## janpol

"Cours toujours, mon lapin !"
"Tu peux toujours courir !"
PlanC : traduit de l'arabe également : "Cacher le soleil avec un tamis".


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

J'aime bien l'idée des courants d'air de Nico.
Il existe aussi cette expression "se déguiser/se transformer en courant d'air", pour dire qu'on s'enfuit qu'on est insaisissable.
Alors pourquoi pas : "ils vont traquer pendant des mois des terroristes déguisés/transformés en courants d'air" ?
Quoi, trop long ?  (j'avais même mis traquer "en vain" ! )


----------



## Saints22

Nicomon said:


> Saints22 voulait écrire  « *d*ahu »  plutôt que  « Bahu ».


Mille excuses, c'est bien le *d*ahu, l'animal dont les pates de gauche sont plus courtes que celles de droite et non pas le *B*ahu

 Tu as parfaitement raison. Mon Dieu, je crois qu'il est grand temps que je prenne des vacances.


----------



## Lucky19

isaney said:


> Non parce que l'idée c'est juste qu'ils courent après quelque chose qui ne fait que leur échapper (donc des fantômes). pas qu'ils se trompent de cible.
> J'avais pensé aussi "aux moulins à vent"... mais on ne court pas contre des moulins à vent, on se bat contre.
> "Se battre contre des moulins à vent" pourrait être l'idée dans la mesure où ils déploient des moyens pour coincer des terroristes qui leur échappent toujours, mais c'est un glissement de sens, ça ne veut pas dire tout à fait la même chose.
> 
> Ou juste: _ils leur courent après pour rien_ ?
> 
> _Courir après un lièvre qui va trop vite pour eux?_



"Se battre contre des moulins à vent" fait référence, je pense, à Don Quichotte. Ça signifie se battre ou se démener contre des objets ou pour des causes illusoires et fantasques.

Je dirais : courir après des ombres.


----------



## Kajeetah

Les "courants d'air" c'est l'image qui convient le mieux je trouve!  Ca rend bien la rapidité de mouvement des terroristes.


----------



## Saints22

idem. 

Je trouve Chasing Shadows - traquer des courants d'air beaucoup plus naturelle


----------



## archijacq

Tout dépend des références culturelles de chacun.
Pour moi, "courants d'air" évoque plutôt un côté fantasque - voire léger - et n'a pas la gravité, ni le côté menaçant du terme "ombres".
Depuis la résistance, et le célèbre film "l'Armée des Ombres", ce mot est parfaitement compréhensible pour le grand public.
Un roman récent sur le sujet du terrorisme a d'ailleurs pour titre : _Les Ombres.

_


----------



## Lucky19

archijacq said:


> Tout dépend des références culturelles de chacun.
> Pour moi, "courants d'air" évoque plutôt un côté fantasque - voire léger - et n'a pas la gravité, ni le côté menaçant du terme "ombres".
> Depuis la résistance, et le célèbre film "l'Armée des Ombres", ce mot est parfaitement compréhensible pour le grand public.
> Un roman récent sur le sujet du terrorisme a d'ailleurs pour titre : _Les Ombres.
> 
> _



Oui, moi aussi, je trouve que, dans ce contexte, "courants d'air" manque un peu de... corps.


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Il existe aussi cette expression "se déguiser/se transformer en courant d'air", pour dire qu'on s'enfuit qu'on est insaisissable.


 Ben oui, c'est justement en pensant à cette expression qui j'ai écrit (je colore) : Parce que ces terroristes se déguisent en courants d'air, quoi.  


> [...]Quoi, trop long ?[...])


  Je trouve ça un tantinet longuet, en effet.  Surtout si on ajoute "en vain". 

Ce qui me fait hésiter à mettrre « ombres » est justement le sens figuré de « courir après une ombre ».  C'est pourquoi je préférais « fantômes » - qui traduit souvent "shadow", p.ex.  Shadow Cabinet = Cabinet fantôme. 

Et c'est ensuite que j'ai pensé aux courants d'air.


----------



## Dr Ralph

Nicomon said:


> Ce qui me fait hésiter à mettrre « ombres » est justement le sens figuré de « courir après une ombre ».  C'est pourquoi je préférais « fantômes » - qui traduit souvent "shadow", p.ex.  Shadow Cabinet = Cabinet fantôme.



_Laisser la proie pour l'ombre, c'est se faire duper_, ce qui est apparemment le cas ici. On peut insister sur cette partie-là en utilisant le possessif :

_Les terroristes les ont fait courir après *leur *ombre.
_


----------



## Nicomon

Justement, dans le contexte d'isaney, je ne serais pas portée non plus à traduire "_chasing shadows_" par « _laisser / lâcher la proie pour l'ombre _».
(la version avec « lâcher » m'est plus familière).

Je ne connais pas le vocabulaire des policiers français, mais j'imagine bien mal les nôtres dire :  _courir après des ombres_. 
Je les imagine plus parler de _fantômes_ ou de  _courants d'air_. 

Et à mon avis  _leur_ pourrait porter à confusion :   l'ombre des terroristes, ou l'ombre de « les » = les policiers? 

 Par ailleurs, il me semble - il se peut que je me trompe - que si isaney avait voulu dire « ombres », elle n'aurait même pas posé la question. 
À elle de decider.


----------



## Dr Ralph

Nicomon said:


> Justement, dans le contexte d'isaney, je ne serais pas portée non plus à traduire "_chasing shadows_" par « _laisser / lâcher la proie pour l'ombre _».
> (la version avec « lâcher » m'est plus familière).
> 
> Je ne connais pas le vocabulaire des policiers français, mais j'imagine bien mal les nôtres dire :  _courir après des ombres_.
> Je les imagine plus parler de _fantômes_ ou de  _courants d'air_.
> 
> Et à mon avis  _leur_ pourrait porter à confusion :   l'ombre des terroristes, ou l'ombre de « les » = les policiers?
> 
> Par ailleurs, il me semble - il se peut que je me trompe - que si isaney avait voulu dire « ombres », elle n'aurait même pas posé la question.
> À elle de decider.



Je me range à votre avis sur tous les points.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nicomon said:


> Ben oui, c'est justement en pensant à cette expression qui j'ai écrit (je colore) : Parce que ces terroristes se déguisent en courants d'air, quoi.
> [...]


Oups ! J'avais pô vu, désolée ! 
Et je suis d'accord aussi avec ce que tu dis. Je pense que les flics français en discutant entre eux parleraient aussi plutôt de courants d'air.
Maintenant je n'ai pas bien saisi si on veut plutôt souligner que les terroristes ont toujours un coup d'avance sur les policiers ou qu'ils sont bien cachés...


----------

